# Jim Agnew



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of installs I did for a couple of Hudsons. Pictures...1000 words...etc


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, thanks for the pictures. What are the battery specs? Did you do anything with the antenna to get a decent range?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, it looks like the battery is a 16 cell, 4500mah Nimh pack. I'm sure a 12 cell 14.4 v would be fine. The antenna pokes up through a hole in the steel tender shell, inside the coal bunker. See pics 6 and 7, counting from the top.The range was fine.... but I don't remember testing how far. But I know both customers were happy with the range.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Larry, what's the 8-pin plug/socket thing in the slope wall of the tender below what I assume to be a power switch? 

Ingenious way of taking advantage of the "doors" on the firebox for the Phoenix controls. Very clean. 

Later, 

K


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

That 8 pin thing was/is a configurable charge port for a charger that is no longer available. Configure the port by breaking the traces to let the charger know how many cells in the pack.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, re. the last photo, what are the wires trailing off the end of the tender use for?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

That tender had a 9amp hour battery connected to it from a trailing RPO car, so the wires are for that part of the circuit.


----------

